# B14 front lights on B13????



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Just wondering???? Has anyone put B14 front and side lights on a B13??? Ive access to a B14 in my JY and was thinking of doing a conversion... If I do Ill take the whole front Radiator support and all mounting areas..... Possibly do some grafting on the fenders for the side lights..... I thinking bout this because then it would be so much cheaper to do Halo's and such. WHATCHA THINK???? Good, Bad, Ugly????


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Well,a photochop would be a good guide whether or not it looks good.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Will someone do a Photochop for me??? Im not worth a Damn with those type programs... Tis appreciated....


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

IMHO, no... sorry... but i prefer the shape of the B13 housing over the B14...  ...now what would be interesting is an early 80's or late 70's beemer light swap into the B13...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the corner lamps wouldnt fit wthout modification i dont think


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Front lights in the b14 are ugly and plain as can be, go with the halos


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Playa123 said:


> *Front lights in the b14 are ugly and plain as can be, go with the halos  *




ya the stock headlamps are weak.....the halos are dope.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Im thinking B-14 Halos and Stealth sides....... I can get the radiator support/brackets/etc... for dirt cheap. I just want to see how theyd look before I get too many ideas...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

the crystal clear heads are pretty sweet


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

headlight conversion?

why not try Skyline R34 heads


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I was trying to to do this a while back, but I took all the measurements and you'd have to mod the grill, and either the fender or corner lights depending on what route you go. For the work, I say pick a different conversion or get the Tsuru.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

I know what Id have to mod.... Thats not where the problem lays.. I can get everything (even pieces of fenders to mold in) for dirt cheap... I have the tools and equip necessary to do all the mods. I jus wanna no what it looks like before I start cutting.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

it would look like a B14... lol


----------

